# Could not believe this catch!



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I was just surfing on YouTube and ran across this video that was pretty awesome. 25 minutes of handing out huge stringers of fish and many too large for a stringer on one trip. Fun to watch! It is a North Myrtle Beach party boat. I never dreamed a trip could be so successful. Think you'll enjoy! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOv2OyWDy9A


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Have any of you ever been on a party boat that caught this many fish? I went on the sea bass 5 hour trip in September and caught 10 sea bass and saw a shark caught a couple of feet long. Some of you have said the sea bass trip is just a tourist trap. I actually called today and asked about the trip on Youtube. They said it was not an unusual catch. This was the 13 hour trip from 7 to 8 that cost a $100. From all the stringers handed out, it looked like all were in on the action. There were some huge fish caught also. Would any of you recommend a trip like this?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

in SoCal yes, MB......still hesitant. 
Have a group of friends and want a fun trip? sure

I have heard that sea bass trip for half a day are not worth it as well. 

A lot of the bigger fish in the video were amberjack- related to the pacific yellowtail but nowhere close in food value










that a limit of yellowtail around Christmas
8 hour trip- granted that it was about $140- I was on vacation.... right now it is limits of 15-30 pound YF tuna on every trip for that price. Unfortunately, this is not SoCal.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, bluefish! Nice catch in the photo. RJ, I know I have read posts about you going out on a party boat. If I remember, you were one who agreed that the sea bass trip was not worth it. I believe you take the longer trips. Would like any comments you might have. Thanks. For a tourist like me, it was still pretty nice going out onto the ocean for a 3 hour boat ride and two hours of fishing for $35 even if I was only catching under the size limit sea bass. It was better than I was doing in the surf! :fishing:


----------



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

I went out of Murrells Inlet last April with the Crazy Sister Marina on an 11-hr trip. It was worth the $100 to me. I myself wouldn't take the half day trips. Had a good number of fish caught on the trip. Snapper, trigger fish, amber jack, king fish, grunts, ringtail, sharks, and a good number of grouper(which sucked because they had to be thrown back since grouper season doesn't open til May.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Gary Carrier said:


> Have any of you ever been on a party boat that caught this many fish? I went on the sea bass 5 hour trip in September and caught 10 sea bass and saw a shark caught a couple of feet long. Some of you have said the sea bass trip is just a tourist trap. I actually called today and asked about the trip on Youtube. They said it was not an unusual catch. This was the 13 hour trip from 7 to 8 that cost a $100. From all the stringers handed out, it looked like all were in on the action. There were some huge fish caught also. Would any of you recommend a trip like this?


Have been on plenty of trips like that back when you could keep fish (larger limits). I think that trip shown was an overnight trip which gives you two days of limits. Not sure that a day trip is really worth it anymore considering the five beeliner and five black bass limit. If you can catch a mess of trigger fish it certainly helps.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

mttoney said:


> I went out of Murrells Inlet last April with the Crazy Sister Marina on an 11-hr trip. It was worth the $100 to me. I myself wouldn't take the half day trips. Had a good number of fish caught on the trip. Snapper, trigger fish, amber jack, king fish, grunts, ringtail, sharks, and a good number of grouper(which sucked because they had to be thrown back since grouper season doesn't open til May.
> 
> View attachment 16736
> View attachment 16737
> View attachment 16738


Really nice catch, mt. Thanks for the pics!


----------

